# What are your predictions?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For the presidential election that is. I would think it would be a landslide, but the problem is we have about the same number of people sucking at the system as we do people contributing to it. Unfortunately I think in reality that will make it a close race. The best chance we have is that a few of those who have been after the free lunch will come to understand that if they suck at the system so hard it collapses they will have nothing. Oh oh, then they will actually have to produce something themselves.

I know there are those who border right on taking and contributing to the system. Those people are our best shot at getting rid of Obama.

I think the attack we seen on Palin will be trivial compared to the dog eat dog fight the media themselves will bring to any and all conservatives. Obama will surely be behind some of it, but I think we will see the mainstream media in an all out blitz to deceive the American people.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I think everyone knows my feeling and on how the obama admin and the previous congress has done....let me put it this way the grade I give them is a F. Anyway... I agree that it is the middle ground people. His whole "change" campaign that he ran on before people are still waiting for the "change". The economy has not improved contrary to what the media will spew. It hasn't. Jobs are still down, unemployment is still up, the dollar is week, spending still high, etc. So he can't blame Bush like he did before.

One thing I think that will hurt him with some of the middle row people is that he did not once come in defense or aid for the recall election in WI. That could make some of the Unions which helped him win before think twice about how he stands with them. It could make those guys that are on the fence about Mr. Obama take another look instead of just voting blindly.

Only time will tell. But yes the media will try to turn anything and everything against Romeny and try to favor Obama again. Lets just hope people have there head out of the clouds and will start to see what really has been happening the past 4 years!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

"When the people find that they can vote themselves money, that will herald the end of the Republic."

..... Ben Franklin

I happen to believe he stated it best ... some 230 years ago.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DecoyDummy said:


> "When the people find that they can vote themselves money, that will herald the end of the Republic."
> 
> ..... Ben Franklin
> 
> I happen to believe he stated it best ... some 230 years ago.


We are just about at 50% who are willing to do that very thing. It's getting to close for comfort.

When things went nuts in Europe they came to America. Where the heck do we go?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I think Romney.
If I'm wrong and the dumbing down of America continues, I'm going to expatriate to the Philippines while I still have enough money to be a multi millionaire.
That's in pesos of course,,, :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Obama is going after ILLEGAL immigrant votes now. In our voting system illegal immigrants can vote in local elections....ie school boards, city, county. But they can't vote in national. Now how many registration or voting places makes sure that people are legal citizens....ZERO. So with Obama's last little thing he is passing he is trying to get votes.....and yes he is only doing it because he knows he is in a battle unlike before.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think Obama will have a real hard time regaining the enthusiasm that propelled him in 2008. His ability to mobilize/inspire new voters in 2008 is yet to be seen in 2012. He now has a record to be judged and defended. Change and hope are no longer valid rallying cries.

With that being said, I think it is a shame that the best the Repubs can muster is Romney. With so much hatred towards Obama by the repubs, I can't believe they couldn't of come up with a better candidate than Romney. I know it is a very common campaign strategy but all Romney has ran on (so far) is that Obama is incompetent........very little about how Romney is going to fix things. Kerry did this same strategy in 2004. In both cases it shows a lack of electability in the candidate and the American public generally sees through it.

Obama is very ripe for the taking but I don't think Romney is the guy to do it.

Obama 52%, Romney 48%


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gooseguy10 I agree they could have done much better than Romney. I liked Santorum, but I don't think America wants to elect a president with morals. So the next best thing I guess.
The only thing I will disagree with you on is the outcome. I think your percentages are right in the ballpark and close enough to scare me. I'm not sure if my prediction is 52% Romney and 48% Obama, or if I am just hoping it will be. :wink:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

When strictly taking policies and intelligence as a factor, Newt would have been great. But his personal baggage would have been crushed by Obama's machine. It is sad that past personal baggage is such a deciding factor....I don't care how many wives he had....I care if he can run the country. I am not looking for a friend/someone to hang out with....


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

There are way too many naïve people out there who still believe that Obama is the chosen one and their free **** is coming.

I hope that Romney gets in, but I don't have faith in the voters. I think we're going to be stuck with this guy for another 4. I hope there is still an America left when he leaves the White House, and I really hope that I am wrong.

Huntin1


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

I predict there will be no change in policy regardless of who is put into office.

Our votes are not counted BY Hand, In the Open with transparency. 
But by machines (Diebold and ES &S and they are made outside of this contry in Israel. Sort of makes you wonder, dont it?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

BillThomas said:


> I predict there will be no change in policy regardless of who is put into office.
> 
> Our votes are not counted BY Hand, In the Open with transparency.
> But by machines (Diebold and ES &S and they are made outside of this contry in Israel. Sort of makes you wonder, dont it?


 :withstupid: 
I cud call you an antisemitic but looking at your other posts,,,let me just say you're nuts.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Chuck Smith said:


> Well I think everyone knows my feeling and on how the obama admin and the previous congress has done....let me put it this way the grade I give them is a F. Anyway... I agree that it is the middle ground people. His whole "change" campaign that he ran on before people are still waiting for the "change". The economy has not improved contrary to what the media will spew. It hasn't. Jobs are still down, unemployment is still up, the dollar is week, spending still high, etc. So he can't blame Bush like he did before.
> 
> One thing I think that will hurt him with some of the middle row people is that he did not once come in defense or aid for the recall election in WI. That could make some of the Unions which helped him win before think twice about how he stands with them. It could make those guys that are on the fence about Mr. Obama take another look instead of just voting blindly.
> 
> Only time will tell. But yes the media will try to turn anything and everything against Romeny and try to favor Obama again. Lets just hope people have there head out of the clouds and will start to see what really has been happening the past 4 years!


If you liked Bushed, you should Love Obama.

More Bailouts, More Wars, More Invasions and Occupations, More Spending, More Pro Israel policies..
The dollar lost 30% under Bush.

America is a 1 party system. Both are Pro Israel.
One is tax n spend, the other is borrow (tax via inflation) n spend. 
Theres NO Difference.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

spentwings said:


> BillThomas said:
> 
> 
> > I predict there will be no change in policy regardless of who is put into office.
> ...


Id call you Anti Gentile and Anti Christian.
But more importantly, id call you flat wrong.

Did you know that the Diebold voting machines are made in Israel? Did you know that an Israeli company was in charge of tallying the Iowa caucus results? Look it up.
I cant sugar coat the Truth...


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

To much Israeli crap to doubt,,,you are antisemitic uke: ...stop sucking on those kosher pickles and you'll be fine.
As for being an anti anything,,,hell I don't even believe in God,,,,but at least I'm not a bigot.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If you liked Bushed, you should Love Obama.
> 
> More Bailouts, More Wars, More Invasions and Occupations, More Spending, More Pro Israel policies..


Ryan is that you???? :rollin:

Wow, I'll have some of what your smoking. :wink: Please show me some of Obama's pro Israel policies. Do you remember him walking out on the Israeli prime minister in Washington? No other president has tried to shaft Israel as much as Obama, or been as insulting. If they control the voting machines they did a crappy job.

I think Obama is more pro Iran. He would perhaps have let Bin Laden go, but had a poll taken and found it would give him two points.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

spentwings said:
 

> To much Israeli crap to doubt,,,you are antisemitic uke: ...stop sucking on those kosher pickles and you'll be fine.
> As for being an anti anything,,,hell I don't even believe in God,,,,but at least I'm not bigot.


Nor are you awake...

"I've never seen a President - I don't care who he is - stand up to them. It just boggles the mind. They always get what they want. The Israelis know what is going on all the time. I got to the point where I wasn't writing anything down. If the American people understood what a grip these people have got on our government, they would RISE UP IN ARMS. Our citizens certainly don't have any idea what goes on."
Admiral Thomas H. Moorer
(1912 - 2004)

*Israel has cost the United States about $1.6﻿ trillion *
By David R. Francis, Christian Science Monitor 12/9/2002 
This is an estimate by Thomas Stauffer, consulting economist in Washington For decades, his analyses of the Middle East scene have made him a thorn in the side of the Israel lobby. Stauffer has tallied the total cost to the US of its backing of Israel in its drawn-out, violent dispute with the Palestinians. So far the bill adds up to more than 2x the cost of the Vietnam War'


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

So you know this nut job Plains?
Why am I not surprised...... :lol:


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> > If you liked Bushed, you should Love Obama.
> >
> > More Bailouts, More Wars, More Invasions and Occupations, More Spending, More Pro Israel policies..
> 
> ...


 *Defending Obama's pro-Israel credentials *
By ROBERT WEXLER LAST UPDATED: 09/22/2011 00:03 Judge the president by his actions, not by his opponents' spin. 


> REUTERS
> Wed, Jun 20, 2012
> Jerusalem Post-Israel
> 
> ...


While the president's detractors spent the past two weeks falsely claiming he has called to divide Jerusalem, that he demanded Israel return to its pre-1967 borders, or that he snubbed Prime Minister Netanyahu during Netanyahu's first visit to the White House (a myth vociferously debunked by Israeli ambassador Michael Oren), the president was busy helping to save the lives of six Israelis trapped inside the Israeli embassy in Cairo.

"The President of the United States, Barack Obama... used all of the considerable means and influence of the United States to help us," Netanyahu said earlier this week. "We owe him a special measure of gratitude."

Former Mossad director Efraim Halevy described the president's bold actions on Israel's behalf as "leadership of historic dimensions. It was he who took the ultimate decision that night which prevented what could have been a sad outcome - instead of six men coming home, the arrival in Israel of six body bags."

Does this sound like a president who is "not pro-Israel," as claimed by recent billboards placed in Manhattan last week by an organization run by Republican operatives?

This week, the Palestinian Authority is preparing to submit a resolution to the United Nations asking it to unilaterally recognize a state of Palestine. For months, the president has been publicly condemning this move in no uncertain terms, saying at his May speech at the State Department, "Efforts to delegitimize Israel will end in failure [and] symbolic actions to isolate Israel at the United Nations in September won't create an independent state." He has explicitly threatened to veto the Palestinian resolution if it is brought to the Security Council.

But the Obama administration has not stopped at impressive rhetoric - they have followed up their statements with relentless efforts at the highest levels to block the resolution. 
The administration has directly expressed to the Palestinians its strong opposition to their campaign and stressed grave consequences if they proceed. It has also communicated to over 150 capitals around the world the urgency to vote against or abstain from a vote if there should be one. Oren, the Israeli ambassador, reports that the US and Israel have been coordinating in a "daily and intensive manner" and "very much see eye to eye" about the gravity of the threat. President Obama has personally been directing these efforts.

This is just the latest in a long line of efforts by the administration to defend Israel in the international community - despite fallacious claims this week that the president "attacks Israel at the UN."
The Obama administration has voted against every anti-Israel resolution at the UN and vetoed the one anti-Israel resolution at the Security Council under his watch. 
President Obama has personally condemned these efforts, saying, "The United States will stand up against efforts to single Israel out at the United Nations or in any international forum. Israel's legitimacy is not a matter for debate." And while uninformed critics have condemned the US's presence on the UN's Human Rights Council, sources in the State Department confirm that Israeli leaders are actually supportive of US efforts to reform and influence the chronically anti-Israel group from the inside - such as voting against four anti-Israel resolutions on the council (and often bring the only one to do so). The Obama administration condemned the UN's Goldstone Report on the Gaza conflict as "unbalanced, one-sided and basically unacceptable," and lobbied heavily against the report advancing beyond the Human Rights Council.

The Obama administration also supported Israel after the Gaza flotilla incident, working behind the scenes to have a more balanced statement by the UN Security Council. The administration boycotted the 2009 United Nations conference on racism (Durban II) due to concerns of anti-Semitism and anti-Israel sentiment, leading more than a half-dozen other countries in boycotting the conference as well, and will be leading a boycott this month of the 10- year commemoration of the conference. President Obama declared that any attempts to single out Israel at a planned Middle East regional conference last year on weapons of mass destruction would make the event's convening unlikely, and fought against efforts to ostracize Israel at the 2010 International Atomic Energy Agency General Conference.

This support in the international community is coupled with unprecedented military and security cooperation with Israel under President Obama. The administration sent Israel the largest-ever security-assistance funding in 2010 ($2.775 billion) and raised that to $3 billion for 2011 - spending over 50 percent of the Pentagon's Foreign Military Finance Program's budget on Israel - and has provided about $200 million annually to US-Israel joint missile defense programs. The Obama administration has also granted Israeli forces access to advanced US military hardware (such as the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter), emergency stockpiles and free or discounted equipment. Under President Obama, US forces conducted the largestever US-Israel military exercise, Juniper Cobra - sending a clear message to Israel's enemies about President Obama's commitment to Israel's security. As said last month by Israel's defense minister Ehud Barak, "I was in uniform for decades - I can hardly remember a better period of support, American support and cooperation and similar strategic understanding of events around us than what we have right now."

It is unfortunate that a small number of voters in New York's special election last week chose to believe the spin about President Obama by those who aim to distort his record on Israel for short-sighted political gain. Friends of Israel should trust the words of Israel's leaders, who have proudly praised Obama's efforts on behalf of the Jewish state - such as Israeli Deputy Foreign Minister Danny Ayalon, who said earlier this month, "We have not had a better friend than President Obama. ...Cooperation has never been better upon issues which are of the most sensitive and most [important] to our collective security and well-being."

It is incumbent upon all supporters of the US-Israel relationship to cut through the propaganda and judge the president based on the facts.

The writer is the president of the S. Daniel Abraham Center for Middle East Peace and a former Congressman from Florida. 
Invading Libya, Clandestine operations in Syria, Algeria, et al all benefit Israel.

I dont give a damn about Israel, I am an American and only care about America. 
And in case, youve not noticed, we are Broke. No more welfare for any countries, least of all, one that makes us hated and is running a budget Surplus.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Man's inhumanity to man is only made more hilarious by man's indignation of man's inhumanity to man.
In your case,,,it's insanity vs humanity...and no doubt God will understand your Christian soul and cast all Jews to hell.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

spentwings said:


> Man's inhumanity to man is only made more hilarious by man's indignation of man's inhumanity to man.
> In your case,,,it's insanity vs humanity...and no doubt God will understand your Christian soul and cast all Jews to hell.


The difference between us, is that YOU Pimp more war for Israel, and I find it destable, and always did.

And Yes, If one believe in Christ, HIS teachings and the Bible, then all those that are not believers (Faith) and follow HIS ways (Works), perish to Hell.

This includes apostate and perfidious Jews and Muslims, though Muslims believe him a prophet.

CHRIST did afterall, have very strong words for the Jews (John 8:44, Revelations 2:9)


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I predict another anti-semitic rant from Bill.

The Lord also said "Do onto others as you would have done onto you"

In this day and age... what would Jesus do?


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Gunny said:


> I predict another anti-semitic rant from Bill.
> 
> The Lord also said "Do onto others as you would have done onto you"
> 
> In this day and age... what would Jesus do?


No,
Yours is an Anti Gentile and Anti Christian post. Im not Anti Semitic as I have a few Arab friends.

I dont use Old Testament to quote, which is null and invalid NOW through the Blood of Christ.

And Jesus also said in John 8:44
' You belong to your father, the devil, and you want to carry out your father's desires. 
He was a Murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is No truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a Liar and the father of lies.'

Revelations 2:9 
'I know thy works, and tribulation, and poverty, (but thou art rich) and I know the blasphemy of them which say they are Jews, and are not, but are the synagogue of Satan.'


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

If it looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck... Then it must be a duck...

And you my unhappy "friend" ...

Are a duck

Quack, quack...

Luke 6:37
John 7:24
James 4:11-12
Romans 2:1-3
Romans 14:1-13
Matthew 7:1-2
Luke 6:31
1 Corinthians 13:1-8
2 Corinthians 5:14
Isaiah 11:3

My point is... Judge me all you want on my politics... But do not judge my faith. Understand your opinion of me means nothing in the end. It is up to God to weed out the righteous...

Romans 10:3

Gunny


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> In this day and age... what would Jesus do?


Die


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

The Supreme Court's decision today will go down in history as Obama's Waterloo. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> The Supreme Court's decision today will go down in history as Obama's Waterloo. :beer:


I agree. I think this fall the democrats will loose twice as many seats as they would have if the health bill was found unconstitutional. The majority of Americans don't want it and they are going to tell these bone heads that come election day.


----------

